# Witch Hollow 2011



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought I posted this earlier today and I am pretty sure I haven't started a thread talking about my haunt this year. So here is what I have accomplished with 8 wood fencing sections and some dead trees. Here are some photos:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Some more pics from the evening









Flying witch but hard to see


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking yard. Cool spot for the FCG.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the primitive look of the FCG shack and cross grave markers.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the primitive look of the FCG shack and cross grave markers.


Thanks.
My wife thinks I am crazy at how excited I get when I see a pile of old fencing on the curb to be picked up and tossed out. My son said we were doing a good thing reusing materials instead of filling the land fill.


----------

